# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Medion akoya e6214 καθολου ρευμα

## chrisrer

Καλησπερα παιδες με φερανε αυτο το λαπτοπ Medion akoya e6214 κινεζια αλλα με καλα χαρακτηριστικα ι3 κλπ...... το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν πηγενει καθολου ρευμα ωστε να αναψει καποιο led στην μητρικη νεκρη τελειως, οποτε το ελυσα και με το πολυμετρο μετρησα εαν πηγενει ρευμα στην μητρικη οπως και παει......τωρα περιμενω απο εσας γνωμες τι να δω τι να μετρησω εαν συναντησατε συγκεκριμενο προβλημα,γνωμες κλπ  :Wink:

----------


## chrisrer

υπαρχει καποια πιθανοτητα να τα εχει παιξει το bios chip?

----------

